# Disabled Background Menu in Display Properties - SOLVED



## apinnavaia (Oct 23, 2006)

On the desktop tab in Display properties, my background menu is diabled. You cannot click on anything on the list. The computer I am working on was given to me by someone at my job and they have apparantly locked it. I do have administrative previlage on my machine. I cannot figure out how they locked it down. They are not running any sort of control software on my computer. My only guess is they did it when they imaged the machine or through a registry edit.

Does anyone know how to unlock that menu?

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## jfk_gsr (Oct 25, 2006)

1. Press "start" button
2. Run
3. Type gpedit.msc (This is group policy)
4. Right click on "local computer policy"
5. Choose "property"
6. Check both "Disable computer configuration settings" and "Disable user configuration settings"
7. Try it


----------



## apinnavaia (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I just tried it...no luck. The menu is still disabled


----------



## jfk_gsr (Oct 25, 2006)

When you are in group policy box

click on "user configuration"-->"administrative templates"-->"Control Panel" --> "display"

If something is enable there set it to "not configured"


----------



## apinnavaia (Oct 23, 2006)

All of the items on the display screen in the group policy editor are set to not configured. Items in the background images list...still not accessable. I attached a shot of what the window looks like. not sure if this helps at all


----------



## jfk_gsr (Oct 25, 2006)

click Start, Run and enter REGEDIT Go to:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\ActiveDesktop

Look in the right pane for a value called NoChangingWallPaper. If it 
exists, its probably set to 1. Double click it and change it to 0 
(zero). If it doesn't exist, right click in a blank area of the right 
pane and select, New, DWord value and name it NoChangingWallPaper. 
Leave it set at 0.


OR

click Start, Run and enter REGEDIT Go to:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System

Look in the right pane for a value called Wallpaper. If it exists,
right click it and select Delete.


----------



## apinnavaia (Oct 23, 2006)

That last solution did it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## jfk_gsr (Oct 25, 2006)

Good!


ADMIN... SOLVED...


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice work jfk gsr.

Thread closed as user reported problem solved. If you need the thread re-opened, feel free to PM a Mod.


----------

